

What books should be in a "Personal CS Degree" Reading List? - antiform
http://ask.metafilter.com/50269/What-books-should-be-on-my-personal-CS-degree-reading-list

======
TheTarquin
I'm gonna come right out and throw a vote in for two of the canonical works:
<i>Computers and Intractability</i> by Garey and Johnson and Donald Knuth's
<i>The Art of Computer Programming</i>.

The first one is a great, if occasionally thick, crash course in Theory of
Computation and the second is a fantastic series on, well, damn near
everything.

Huge chunks of <i>The Art of Computer Programming</i> are way beyond me and
I've still learned tons from it.

